# Q's about worming w/ Ivermectin and Safeguard



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I know that when I worm the goats with Safeguard I need to do it 3 days in a row, right? Or was that just for tapeworms? I'm treating my goats for mites (once again) with Ivermectin injectable 3 times every 10 days. What I'm wondering though is in order to worm them now do I need give them Ivermectin orally? If so, how many times? :scratch:


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes the Safegaurd is 3 days in a row at 4x the dose (so a 50lb goat gets dosed at 200lbs, i read this at fiasco farm, it has worked for me for tape removal) I don't know about Ivermectin.. I give it orally for internal parasites 1ml/30lbs. 10 days apart for 3 applications..I have not used it injectably. Are you talking about ear mites? if so you can treat the ears with ivermectin about .10 cc per ear, just shoot it in and rub the ear. If you are talking about someother mite, Then I don't know!

Good Luck!
Jennah


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I thought my goats had earmites because they were scratching their ears and shaking their heads. I treated them with VetRx, it didn't help. The hair on their ears started falling off then they got scabs down their necks and the hair fell out on their necks too. I'll try the Ivermectin in their ears.


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow! That's a lot of Ivermectin. If you're injecting that much into them I wouldn't think they'd need to be wormed. To worm I give 1cc/34 pounds orally and then repeat once in 30 days. I'd be worried about building up a resistance to the Ivermectin giving them that much though...that seems like a lot :shrug:


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

Just Kiddin-Maybe I wasn't clear enough. They only get a shot every 10 days for 3x's. Does that make sense? 
I realized the first time they had mites a couple months ago I underdosed them because I had their weights wrong :doh:


----------



## Just Kiddin' (Nov 18, 2008)

Hmmmm...ok. That just seems like a lot to me but that's just me :shrug: Just ignore me :ROFL:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never given ivermectin as an injection but the box says 1cc per 100lbs so if I were to give it as an injectable that is what I would do.

Have you had their fecal done to check for worms? are you sure they have mites? maybe you have misquitos biting them?


I think it is biting lice that dont get killed by ivermectin so maybe it isnt mites but lice? 

I would try dustin with Sevin dust to get rid of any external parasites.


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

When my first doe got it I took her to the vet and he did a scraping. He didn't see any mites but said it could probably still be mites. He gave her 1 shot of Ivermectin and said it should be better in 2 weeks. It wasn't. Since that time I've talked with someone who dealt with the same thing and they gave me the every 10 days 3x's dosage. My goats hair grew back last time but I didn't dose them high enough because I had their weight wrong. This time I completely striped their sheds out, bleached them, kept the goats out of them for a week and now I'm hoping I've nipped these mites in the bud. They don't have lice. I'm checking them constantly. I even dust them occasionally because I was helping my friend out who's goats ended up having lice. I know the powder won't help get rid of sucking lice but the Ivermectin will. So far I've seen no sign of those either. As far as having a fecal done, I'm going to have one done. I just wanted to know what the dose was in case I needed to treat them. I found a new vet that everyone speaks highly of that is very good with goats so I'm excited about that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you found a good vet! Hopefully you can get this nipped in the bud soon.

I use the ivermectin paste on mine for internal dosed at the weight for a #250 pony.....thats roughly 3x the weight of my heaviest doe, and sevin dust or pyrethrin spray for external...I haven't seen any lice but I do have a tick issue and my girls are getting bitten repeatedly so the spray works for that.


----------

